# Wiring a shipping container as a storage shed



## Ford8n (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,
I just joined--searched on this topic and found very little, which seems surprising. Does anyone know whether there is much coverage on this topic somewhere here?
Thanks,
Dave in Emmett, Idaho


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes and is called electrician schools;http://www.scitraining.com/Electrician?AF=BG0036


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Ford8n said:


> Hi,
> I just joined--searched on this topic and found very little, which seems surprising. Does anyone know whether there is much coverage on this topic somewhere here?
> Thanks,
> Dave in Emmett, Idaho


I have no memory of seeing anything here, but have you looked on youtube?


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Your local Home Depot will tell you what you need, but if you have to ask then you should probably have an electrician do it. Basically I would use EMT secured to the walls/ceiling outdoor outlet boxes, a small service entrance panel on the outside, EMT down to the ground level, PVC to your main panel and repeat the process. Probably 1 4' fluorescent shop light for lighting.

*Rancher*


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a FREE E-book that you might find useful. Otherwise wiring any metal building is about the same.

Shipping Container Home: All about Building Them, Organizing and Designing a Functional Interior
https://www.amazon.com/Shipping-Con...eativeASIN=B0150PLHSI&link_code=as3&tag=false

I just checked and it is no longer free. I hope you got while it was.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't say I have seen much here on the subject either. Now if you want to bury it I think we have discussed that. Like Hiwall said it should be pretty much like any metal building. Making sure you have proper grounding is really important.

Welcome to the forum Dave. Tell us a little about yourself, within your comfort zone of course.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

readytogo said:


> Yes and is called electrician schools;http://www.scitraining.com/Electrician?AF=BG0036


Not a warm welcome for the new guy.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Hey Dave:

Welcome! What do you ultimately want to do with the container? Use as storage? Use as a shop? Use as a home? I would wire it differently for each use.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Not a warm welcome for the new guy.


I agree!

Welcome, Dave!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

What are you wiring it for? If it's just lights I would absolutely go LVDC, probably solar. Then again, even if it's more I would probably go LVDC to an inverter.

If wiring standard AC, I would probably go with simple conduit at mid-wall (or whatever height is standard there) for outlets. It may or may not be legal in your area to have "exposed" wiring within certain criteria (above a certain height, etc) but it wouldn't save all that much anyways for a small job like that.

If you do it yourself, consider having an electrician look it over or "sign off" on it after you do most of the work, if you are at all unsure.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Electricity is one of those items that can really bite you, as in DEAD. If you don't have the training, make a deal with an electrician / contractor. They can show what is needed, you do the work, they inspect and approve or correct what is required. Trial and error is not advisable in this area. 

Warm welcome from Arizona.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Back when the earth was still young, and my hair a different color, I took a house wiring course at the local college. This skill has served me well for decades.

Welcome!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Back when the earth was still young, and my hair a different color, I took a house wiring course at the local college. This skill has served me well for decades.
> 
> Welcome!


I wish I understood house wiring and electrical work in general better.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I wish I understood house wiring and electrical work in general better.


Other than a select few like me no one knows everything.
All we mortals can do is spend our lives learning and doing.


----------



## DFrost (Jan 12, 2014)

Ford8n said:


> Hi,
> I just joined--searched on this topic and found very little, which seems surprising. Does anyone know whether there is much coverage on this topic somewhere here?
> Thanks,
> Dave in Emmett, Idaho


Hi Dave,

First, greetings from PA and welcome to the family! There's a whole lotta great sharing going on here, but, like any family, we can have our dysfunctional moments, lol!

I have to agree with JustCliff and Cowboy on this question. Your ultimate use for this container will make all the difference as to how you proceed.

If you just want a sturdy shed with some shop lights overhead and a couple of outlets to charge your power tools, pick up a copy of a basic wiring guide at the local home improvement center, ask a couple of questions if anything doesn't make sense to you, and you should be fine.

If you are looking to build a workshop and you don't understand the difference between two phase and three phase service... And if a tiny house or some other type of residential structure is your goal...!!!

A pre-fab structure such as this provides many challenges. Is it going to be above ground? Containers can develop leaks and you know that as soon as yours does, Murphy will step in and make certain there is an unsealed junction box right below it! Are you going to bury it? That will dictate many specific materials you must use.

RTG was absolutely correct in this (and I'm sure he was just constrained for time and that's why he gave such a terse-seeming answer ;-) you need to, at least, start with the NEC Electrical Building Codes manual and a good book on advanced residential wiring; but, I strongly recommend you find a course at the local community college or extension for two primary reasons: First, Hands-On is, in my opinion, a better way to thoroughly understand this type of material; and second, your instructor could turn out to be your most valuable resource when the questions (problems)-: start to arise.

Good luck with your project and keep us up to date as to how things are going. (At least as far as opsec permits!)


----------



## WSSps (Sep 30, 2016)

An important detail about containers is that they are not well insulated. If you are in cold country, a thin layer of that styrofoam insulation would work wonders. Our problem is heat. I put a roof coating that reflects heat and two 12x12 vents from HD at opposite ends to flow the air. When I wired it (with romex), I put in a attic fan, it's too big for the hole/exit vent but it moves the hot air really good.

If you look at the top were the white romex wire is run, the wire is attached with nylon wire clamps and srewed through that top beam, which is hollow and the screws do not exit the side walls, this is good. However, some had to go through the walls and exit, Those, I ground close to flush, not all the way and then put silicone on the stub to seal the walls. I used flourescent like LED lights for light due to the low wattage used. It also has a GMRS repeater installed in that is kept running by a deep cycle batt and a trickle charger.



















The intake vent:









Repeater mast:


















You can see the conduit coming from the wall to the container to bring in power (110vac):









110vac is not too hard to do. If you don't feel you want to risk it, bring the three wires to the breaker box and hire a electrician to do the final connection.

Three wires, white is neutral, black is hot and green is ground. These are not tech terms just what you can do to keep them organized. I like romex as it is easy to place and string and can be bought in most sizes needed. I did mine in 12ga/2wire (which actually has three, a white, black and bare/ground) It won't run a big electric pressure washer but will run a chop saw, grinder etc. all on a 20amp breaker.

Don't confuse neutral and ground!! green literally goes to ground or some item that is connected to a ground rod. Neutral (while it does that as well on the power companies side) is a lug on the breaker box bar. The breaker has one wire (black) and the white ties to bus bar usually above the breakers.

String and tie your receptacles and switches to follow that path and color scheme and it should go well. If it's your first rodeo, stay away from four way switches. They add another wire that is floating between switches but can confuse the scheme.

DONT play with live power, build backwards to the breaker box or make sure it's not connected, not just off, but no wire going to it. No mistakes!! hard to recover from those types of injuries.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Ford8n said:


> Hi,
> I just joined--searched on this topic and found very little, which seems surprising. Does anyone know whether there is much coverage on this topic somewhere here?
> Thanks,
> Dave in Emmett, Idaho


My brother has a Sc, but not wiring.
A friend has a Sc that is a one man machine shop, lathe,mill grinder, wired for 220/110 volts. It works good for more then 8 years.
He has a 2nd one for storage. He also has a 20 X 20 auto repair shops with welders.
But his machine shop is not as nice looking as your, but it can get the done.
Welcome to PS.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh this'ill be good in the PAW, : I cant find a certified electrician to check the batteries in my solar system. 

Come on Kids if it is your own sea can buy a code book and a basic wiring book from a home improvement store. 
If these books confuse you beyond simple further research then call for certified help. 

Oh and slap, really slap a lawyer for making todays society so damn reliant on mercenaries.


----------



## WSSps (Sep 30, 2016)

Tirediron said:


> Oh and slap, really slap a lawyer for making todays society so damn reliant on mercenaries.


Lawyers are just the avenue.

The real problem is people who do not or will not do for themselves promoting this type of society.

Liberals come to mind.

It took some absolutely amazing brains to come up with things like CAD, GPS, "smart" phones, etc.

If the knowledge and minds who developed and wrote this type of software, were to cease existence for some reason, we would be cast into the dark ages again, who knows how to Draft, or read a map anymore. Your spouses phone number is not "wife calling" LOL. I'm guilty as charged, I rely on these things now as well. I do hand write/run numbers once in awhile to see if I still can, I even teach my son the art of orienteering. But human nature is lazy by default.

One of the good thing to come of technology are forums. Some of the learning curve is shortened. Youtube is also your friend LOL.

Sorry, back to topic.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Solar power attic fans are a good deal for keeping the shed ventilated and cool


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

WSSps said:


> Lawyers are just the avenue.
> 
> The real problem is people who do not or will not do for themselves promoting this type of society.
> 
> ...


So basicly lawyers are like guns, keep them in your gun safe until you need them, :cheers:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

WSSps said:


> Lawyers are just the avenue.
> 
> The real problem is people who do not or will not do for themselves promoting this type of society.
> 
> ...


I agree, that is why we went to Boy Scout in the cold of winter & the heat of summer. Putting up a tent while you are blindfolded.


----------

